# Vanilla said it best.



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

http://farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2017-winter-forecast/
... ice ice baby!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to the link and they said "The party is over".............If It's gonna be a cold one, I say the party is just about to begin! Bring on the ice. I finally have enough ice equipment to chisel out a few feesh


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That sounds good I hope we get more than a couple weeks this season.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it. I just heard we are having a snowy rainy winter. Now a hard cold winter!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Cinderella said it better!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I made another major ice fishing purchase this open water season, so we are pretty much guaranteed to have another crappy ice season!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

HookBender said:


> Well, I made another major ice fishing purchase this open water season, so we are pretty much guaranteed to have another crappy ice season!


what did you have to go and do that for?????

OK, so what did you get??????


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Lee in NEOH said:


> what did you have to go and do that for?????
> 
> OK, so what did you get??????


Yeah, come on man. You can't tease like that!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It doesn't matter what it is, it needs to go back to try and appease the ice gods so we can have a good ice season.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Spill it Evinrude, you already doomed us.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Not me it was HookBender, I haven't even bought new line.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Soooooo........


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Power auger. Sorry guys.
Last year it was the shanty, this year an auger. Might as well not even plan on ice this year....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

unbelievable...


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

HookBender said:


> View attachment 217328


I have a feeling you will get to use it but you will also need an out of state fishing license.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that's not the spirit...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

From what I seen in Farmer's Almanac we should do alright this year. They are call for us to have numbing/penetrating cold, only small problem is they are calling for us get snow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

HookBender said:


> Well that's not the spirit...


I was just kidding and following the theme of the thread. I am praying for an early and long Ice season


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing I have left to look forward to is the fall crappie bite, but I would gladly give that up if we could go straight to 6 inches of ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

HookBender said:


> The only thing I have left to look forward to is the fall crappie bite, but I would gladly give that up if we could go straight to 6 inches of ice.


Shoot give me 3.5-4" of clear ice and I'm in


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm alright with the snow as long as there's some safe clear underneath!!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> I'm alright with the snow as long as there's some safe clear underneath!!!


Just a light dusting! Pulling a sled through 4+ inches sucks!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Once the snow kind of packs down it sometimes isn't too bad. The worst is when you get that fresh powder on top of the smooth black ice. 
I hope we get a nice 6-8" base of clear ice before we get any snow on it this season.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya im down for about 8" of clear on inlands and 8" of clear EVERYWHERE on erie  then 4" of snow on top to run the sled everywhere! I cant wait!


----------

